# Calfire inmate firefighter critically injured.



## TBS (Jul 7, 2017)

http://www.nbcsandiego.com/news/loc...le-Home-Park-Spreading-Quickly-432732683.html


----------



## TBS (Jul 7, 2017)

http://fox5sandiego.com/2017/07/05/brush-fire-burns-near-mobile-homes-in-lakeside/


----------



## jomoco (Jul 8, 2017)

Thoughts n prayers to friends n family.

Jomoco


----------



## techdave2 (Jan 7, 2018)

He Passed away. RIP so sad. Lingered for 5 days. He had one foot on the plant his sawyer was cutting and one on a rock. Foot on plant slipped, took him back into moving chain as sawyer was revving up.


----------



## CLASSIIILVR (Dec 14, 2018)

NOT GOOD AT ALL! THE SAWYER MUST FEEL LIKE CHIT BUT ACCIDENTS HAPPEN AND THEY HAPPEN WITH QUICKNESS!


----------

